# If you live in Pa. Don't buy a trailer without a title



## lucescoflathead

I bought a trailer in Ohio for my jonboat. The trailer is in nice shape and I got it for a good price. I got a sales receipt with it but in Ohio they do not title it like they do in Pa. I got it home and applied for a Pa. title.It has a vin tag and after doing the paper work, It was rejected. Anyone have any tips for getting a title? Thanks Todd


----------



## crazymanme2

Go to another DMV & tell them that you built a boat trailer & want to get a title.You'll probably have to get it weighed.
Oh do a few mods to the trailer so your not breaking the law. :lol:


----------



## mephitic

I just registered an untitled trailer in California last night. It went pretty well. There was several forms to do and I had to validate what was spent on the materials, labor, etc. However no inspection or walk around. Was issued a DMV VIN number and registration papers.


----------



## rusty.hook

In Texas, all you have tell them is that it is home built, and the approx carry weight.


----------



## BassGeek54

Oh man, I did not want to hear that. I bought a trailer in PA without a title and it has no VIN plate. I sent an email to PennDot and they wrote me back saying I needed a bill of sale and an MV1 and that I should be able to get a title and registration for it. I just got done refinishing it and got my boat on it. I was planning on going down there to start the process next week. I will let you know how it goes and if I find out anything that can help you.


----------



## lucescoflathead

I bought mine in Ohio. I tried to get it titled. I had a bill of sale, and did the MV1. They said I needed an owners card form the person I bought it from to show it was once licensed in Oh. I contacted the guy I bought it from and he didn't have an old owners card.

I'm in the process of building another trailer. If I was to do it again, I'd only buy one for parts or buy a Pa. trailer with a title. Unless you can get a super deal on one, it's not worth the hassle in Pa. to buy a trailer without a title.

I hope you have better luck than I did. For what I have invested in my trailer build,I could have bought a newer trailer with a title. Good luck Todd


----------



## BassGeek54

Thanks...like I said if I can get it and I find out anytihng useful I will let you know.

Michael


----------

